# guitar quality guide



## maxsmith

Hello, I wrote a guide to checking out an acoustic guitar before buying. There is too much text to print here so check out the article here: intermediate acoustic guitar buying guide

The list includes: top quality, hardware quality, ease of use, fretboard action and buzz, and more.


----------



## Paul Roberts

Thanks, your indepth article on guitars was of interest to me.


----------

